# Very worried 38 with low amh....



## tessjs

HiI'm 38 and half live in Brisbane australia and just had my amh tested at day 3 and it came in at 1.6... my fsh has stayed steady at 6 the same as my day 21 test in it..been off the pill nearly three months after long term use for skin issues(acne).no thyroid or pcos issues....no diabetes .

Obviously I am mortified..and very very worried..My other half is 32 and we are awaiting his results....he wants children!

I had already feared the worst the middle of this year and had a referral in hand to a FS , i couldn't get off teh pill as I was planning our wedding and didn't want my skin breaking out.i have booked an appoint for next tues asap after getting the bad results....I just don't know what to make of all this.My lousy doc was uncaring and said i need acupuncture and change in lifestyle and chinese herbs..I mean what do I take from that..????

I was low in iron, vitamin d and c and told to get supplements.

is there no hope? Would they even look at IVF....


----------



## babypowder

Hello,
I am new to the whole AMH / FSH thing but I had a test for AMH which came back today as 1.9 and I am 35. According to the nurse that is an undetectable range but she was keen for me to go for IVF so I think in answer to your question about IVF then based on your AMH they would consider it! Hope that helps slightly. I have also booked some acupuncture as I don't think it can hurt to try! 

Hope it all works out for you x


----------



## crystal443

Hi,

I live in Melbourne :) I have low AMH as well it was 6.7 and I see a FS that specializes in low AMH, the very first thing I was put on is DHEA 75mg per day. It isn't sold in stores in Australia and my FS gave me a script for it to made at a compounding pharmacy but you can order it online. I definately recommend trying this and it can take 3-4 months for it to build up. You take it all month as well so don't stop it in your TWW or during AF, as for IVF it may be recommended but it will be with high doses of stims to try to get a few eggs.

I've had 3 failed cyles of IVF because of poor response and poor fertilization :nope: However I got pregnant 3 times naturally after starting DHEA but I've since been told my immune system is also causing problems so I'm now on steriods etc. If you're going the IVF route definately start DHEA because I didn't take it the first 2 cycles and the last cycle I didn't take it long enough :shrug:


----------



## tessjs

crystal443 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Melbourne :) I have low AMH as well it was 6.7 and I see a FS that specializes in low AMH, the very first thing I was put on is DHEA 75mg per day. It isn't sold in stores in Australia and my FS gave me a script for it to made at a compounding pharmacy but you can order it online. I definately recommend trying this and it can take 3-4 months for it to build up. You take it all month as well so don't stop it in your TWW or during AF, as for IVF it may be recommended but it will be with high doses of stims to try to get a few eggs.
> 
> I've had 3 failed cyles of IVF because of poor response and poor fertilization :nope: However I got pregnant 3 times naturally after starting DHEA but I've since been told my immune system is also causing problems so I'm now on steriods etc. If you're going the IVF route definately start DHEA because I didn't take it the first 2 cycles and the last cycle I didn't take it long enough :shrug:

What was your FSH? if you don't mind me asking.If you had 6.7 with amh what hope have I at 1.6:( OMG none at all I would imagine...My first appointment with a FS is on tuesday....I'm sooooo scared...all these drugs scare me i don't know if i want to take them....


----------



## 2have4kids

My fsh was taken last feb at 16 with 1 antral follie left (I was 36). I've been on antioxidants to help repair cellular damage from aging (pycnogenol, resveratrol, seleniu)DHEA (50mg ordered from a place in the states that delivers internationally despite local regulations) and lots of vitamins. B6, B12, C, D, and E are key for fertility so is EPO and Inositol & NAC. In the year after taking supplements and being told by my FC that I have less than 5% chance of conceiving we've had 1chemical and a pregnancy w/ m/c in Sept. 

With the u/s in Nov after my m/c they said there are now 4 functioning antral follies. I do believe supplements can change things for you, despite being told by my FC they won't do anything. 

I did take Chinese herbs from a well known organic health food store and wound up in the ER for the first time in my life. I recommend acupuncture but Chinese herbs are contraindicated with pregnancy and aren't regulated even to the standards of other supplements. Is it worth your health? And soy is considered an anti nutrient which has caused infertility for men, women and children with it's consumption, read up the google scholarly articles if you think this'll help ovulation.


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> My fsh was taken last feb at 16 with 1 antral follie left (I was 36). I've been on antioxidants to help repair cellular damage from aging (pycnogenol, resveratrol, seleniu)DHEA (50mg ordered from a place in the states that delivers internationally despite local regulations) and lots of vitamins. B6, B12, C, D, and E are key for fertility so is EPO and Inositol & NAC. In the year after taking supplements and being told by my FC that I have less than 5% chance of conceiving we've had 1chemical and a pregnancy w/ m/c in Sept.
> 
> With the u/s in Nov after my m/c they said there are now 4 functioning antral follies. I do believe supplements can change things for you, despite being told by my FC they won't do anything.
> 
> I did take Chinese herbs from a well known organic health food store and wound up in the ER for the first time in my life. I recommend acupuncture but Chinese herbs are contraindicated with pregnancy and aren't regulated even to the standards of other supplements. Is it worth your health? And soy is considered an anti nutrient which has caused infertility for men, women and children with it's consumption, read up the google scholarly articles if you think this'll help ovulation.

Thanks for responding.tommorrow is D day my first FS appoint... don't know what to expect...I don't do well on EPO and my PMS on that gets worse...I tried it many years ago just generally and I didn't react well to it even though its just a supplement...I'm scared of chinese medicine I would be willing to try acupuncture.Wish me luck!


----------



## 2have4kids

tessjs said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> My fsh was taken last feb at 16 with 1 antral follie left (I was 36). I've been on antioxidants to help repair cellular damage from aging (pycnogenol, resveratrol, seleniu)DHEA (50mg ordered from a place in the states that delivers internationally despite local regulations) and lots of vitamins. B6, B12, C, D, and E are key for fertility so is EPO and Inositol & NAC. In the year after taking supplements and being told by my FC that I have less than 5% chance of conceiving we've had 1chemical and a pregnancy w/ m/c in Sept.
> 
> With the u/s in Nov after my m/c they said there are now 4 functioning antral follies. I do believe supplements can change things for you, despite being told by my FC they won't do anything.
> 
> I did take Chinese herbs from a well known organic health food store and wound up in the ER for the first time in my life. I recommend acupuncture but Chinese herbs are contraindicated with pregnancy and aren't regulated even to the standards of other supplements. Is it worth your health? And soy is considered an anti nutrient which has caused infertility for men, women and children with it's consumption, read up the google scholarly articles if you think this'll help ovulation.
> 
> Thanks for responding.tommorrow is D day my first FS appoint... don't know what to expect...I don't do well on EPO and my PMS on that gets worse...I tried it many years ago just generally and I didn't react well to it even though its just a supplement...I'm scared of chinese medicine I would be willing to try acupuncture.Wish me luck!Click to expand...

I hope they test your hormone levels for you. If your fsh is high and progesterone is low try asking for some progesterone cream for cd21-28 to reduce pms symptoms. If you get preggers, progesterone will also help you with pregnancy if it's naturally low in your body. 

I take EPO because it's a really great antiinflammatory, I have arthritis and they say that inflammation can also hinder implantation. I also take salmon oil and turmeric. This might take some of the swelling/pain out of pms but I've found that vitex helps me balance the estrogen progesterone balance. I went to a naturopath and a month after she upped my vitex dose I got the BFP.


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> My fsh was taken last feb at 16 with 1 antral follie left (I was 36). I've been on antioxidants to help repair cellular damage from aging (pycnogenol, resveratrol, seleniu)DHEA (50mg ordered from a place in the states that delivers internationally despite local regulations) and lots of vitamins. B6, B12, C, D, and E are key for fertility so is EPO and Inositol & NAC. In the year after taking supplements and being told by my FC that I have less than 5% chance of conceiving we've had 1chemical and a pregnancy w/ m/c in Sept.
> 
> With the u/s in Nov after my m/c they said there are now 4 functioning antral follies. I do believe supplements can change things for you, despite being told by my FC they won't do anything.
> 
> I did take Chinese herbs from a well known organic health food store and wound up in the ER for the first time in my life. I recommend acupuncture but Chinese herbs are contraindicated with pregnancy and aren't regulated even to the standards of other supplements. Is it worth your health? And soy is considered an anti nutrient which has caused infertility for men, women and children with it's consumption, read up the google scholarly articles if you think this'll help ovulation.
> 
> Thanks for responding.tommorrow is D day my first FS appoint... don't know what to expect...I don't do well on EPO and my PMS on that gets worse...I tried it many years ago just generally and I didn't react well to it even though its just a supplement...I'm scared of chinese medicine I would be willing to try acupuncture.Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they test your hormone levels for you. If your fsh is high and progesterone is low try asking for some progesterone cream for cd21-28 to reduce pms symptoms. If you get preggers, progesterone will also help you with pregnancy if it's naturally low in your body.
> 
> I take EPO because it's a really great antiinflammatory, I have arthritis and they say that inflammation can also hinder implantation. I also take salmon oil and turmeric. This might take some of the swelling/pain out of pms but I've found that vitex helps me balance the estrogen progesterone balance. I went to a naturopath and a month after she upped my vitex dose I got the BFP.Click to expand...

My FSH is normal at 6.tested at day 3 and day 21 at 6 both times... doe sthat make any difference to anything?what is Vitex can i get in australia?I think I do have inflammatory probs as I am ache just getting around most days.i get very sore hips and have a bad back and neck.I am sooo nervous and petrified I don't think i will sleep tonight .since off the pill I don't get sore boobs, or get any PMS I'm thinking thats a bad sign:( I get a few bad headaches and had that around the time I was supposed to ovulate a few days back now... I've notice my skin has deteriorated in the last week, getting acne on one side of my face:( Don't know what is happening to me at the bit but thinking its not good:( very worried about tommorrow...


----------



## 2have4kids

your body will take time to get it''s natural hormone rhythm back. You may have an imbalance (estrogen dominance can cause facial acne). EPO helps with this and so does taking omega 3/6 oils. 
https://www.livestrong.com/article/469770-how-does-chasteberry-affect-a-regular-menstrual-cycle/


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> your body will take time to get it''s natural hormone rhythm back. You may have an imbalance (estrogen dominance can cause facial acne). EPO helps with this and so does taking omega 3/6 oils.
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/469770-how-does-chasteberry-affect-a-regular-menstrual-cycle/

Thanks... Its been nearly three months off the pill and I'm only starting to see some spots and acne it wa smuch quicker last time (2010)when i went off it...(ie acne started quite quickly.EPO made it worse for me some years ago( i was on the pill then too), I could try again though... and have been on steady fish oil for two years straight...oh well wish me luck tommorrow....


----------



## 2have4kids

Looks like you're doing everything you can, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> Looks like you're doing everything you can, good luck tomorrow!

will let you know how I go


----------



## crystal443

crystal443 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Melbourne :) I have low AMH as well it was 6.7 and I see a FS that specializes in low AMH, the very first thing I was put on is DHEA 75mg per day. It isn't sold in stores in Australia and my FS gave me a script for it to made at a compounding pharmacy but you can order it online. I definately recommend trying this and it can take 3-4 months for it to build up. You take it all month as well so don't stop it in your TWW or during AF, as for IVF it may be recommended but it will be with high doses of stims to try to get a few eggs.
> 
> I've had 3 failed cyles of IVF because of poor response and poor fertilization :nope: However I got pregnant 3 times naturally after starting DHEA but I've since been told my immune system is also causing problems so I'm now on steriods etc. If you're going the IVF route definately start DHEA because I didn't take it the first 2 cycles and the last cycle I didn't take it long enough :shrug:

 I have no idea what my FSH is, FS doesn't check that because it can change month to month and not as reliable, if you had a 1.6AMH then there are still eggs:thumbup: don't give up:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

tessjs said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> My fsh was taken last feb at 16 with 1 antral follie left (I was 36). I've been on antioxidants to help repair cellular damage from aging (pycnogenol, resveratrol, seleniu)DHEA (50mg ordered from a place in the states that delivers internationally despite local regulations) and lots of vitamins. B6, B12, C, D, and E are key for fertility so is EPO and Inositol & NAC. In the year after taking supplements and being told by my FC that I have less than 5% chance of conceiving we've had 1chemical and a pregnancy w/ m/c in Sept.
> 
> With the u/s in Nov after my m/c they said there are now 4 functioning antral follies. I do believe supplements can change things for you, despite being told by my FC they won't do anything.
> 
> I did take Chinese herbs from a well known organic health food store and wound up in the ER for the first time in my life. I recommend acupuncture but Chinese herbs are contraindicated with pregnancy and aren't regulated even to the standards of other supplements. Is it worth your health? And soy is considered an anti nutrient which has caused infertility for men, women and children with it's consumption, read up the google scholarly articles if you think this'll help ovulation.
> 
> Thanks for responding.tommorrow is D day my first FS appoint... don't know what to expect...I don't do well on EPO and my PMS on that gets worse...I tried it many years ago just generally and I didn't react well to it even though its just a supplement...I'm scared of chinese medicine I would be willing to try acupuncture.Wish me luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they test your hormone levels for you. If your fsh is high and progesterone is low try asking for some progesterone cream for cd21-28 to reduce pms symptoms. If you get preggers, progesterone will also help you with pregnancy if it's naturally low in your body.
> 
> I take EPO because it's a really great antiinflammatory, I have arthritis and they say that inflammation can also hinder implantation. I also take salmon oil and turmeric. This might take some of the swelling/pain out of pms but I've found that vitex helps me balance the estrogen progesterone balance. I went to a naturopath and a month after she upped my vitex dose I got the BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> My FSH is normal at 6.tested at day 3 and day 21 at 6 both times... doe sthat make any difference to anything?what is Vitex can i get in australia?I think I do have inflammatory probs as I am ache just getting around most days.i get very sore hips and have a bad back and neck.I am sooo nervous and petrified I don't think i will sleep tonight .since off the pill I don't get sore boobs, or get any PMS I'm thinking thats a bad sign:( I get a few bad headaches and had that around the time I was supposed to ovulate a few days back now... I've notice my skin has deteriorated in the last week, getting acne on one side of my face:( Don't know what is happening to me at the bit but thinking its not good:( very worried about tommorrow...Click to expand...

You can buy Vitex in Australia :)


----------



## Sib4Owen

Hi All, 
I am new to this site and was wondering if any of you are using herbs? 

My History: I have a son, 3 years old and we have been TTC #2 for 3 years now. We concieved in Sept 2010, but miscarried in Dec 2010 and conceived again in Dec 2011, but miscarried again. 

I was recently diagnosed with diminished ovarian syndrome (AMH 1.54, FSH 10.9) and have the MTHFR factor. Doc RX'd me Folbee for the MTHFR and has me taking baby aspirin daily. In addition to that I have been taking:

(Regimen based on my own research)
Licorice Root 450mg 2x/day (days 5-9)
Royal Jelly Capsules: 500mg 2x/day
Bee Propolis: 500mg 2x/day
CoQ10: 100mg daily

I did an OPK today, CD 10, and it was positive, which is odd since I usually ovulate around CD 14 or 15. Anyone have any experience with herbs that can give me some input. This is only my second cycle using herbs. Last cycle I used a digital OPK and got a positive on CD 15. Based on comments above, I am thinking maybe I should add DHEA to my regimen. How much are you taking?

Thanks! I look forward to talking with you all!


----------



## 2have4kids

Sib4Owen said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this site and was wondering if any of you are using herbs?
> 
> My History: I have a son, 3 years old and we have been TTC #2 for 3 years now. We concieved in Sept 2010, but miscarried in Dec 2010 and conceived again in Dec 2011, but miscarried again.
> 
> I was recently diagnosed with diminished ovarian syndrome (AMH 1.54, FSH 10.9) and have the MTHFR factor. Doc RX'd me Folbee for the MTHFR and has me taking baby aspirin daily. In addition to that I have been taking:
> 
> (Regimen based on my own research)
> Licorice Root 450mg 2x/day (days 5-9)
> Royal Jelly Capsules: 500mg 2x/day
> Bee Propolis: 500mg 2x/day
> CoQ10: 100mg daily
> 
> I did an OPK today, CD 10, and it was positive, which is odd since I usually ovulate around CD 14 or 15. Anyone have any experience with herbs that can give me some input. This is only my second cycle using herbs. Last cycle I used a digital OPK and got a positive on CD 15. Based on comments above, I am thinking maybe I should add DHEA to my regimen. How much are you taking?
> 
> Thanks! I look forward to talking with you all!

Hi SibOwen, welcome to B&B, I hope you find support and friendship here. I take a few things.
Antioxidants (cellular repair): Coq10, Pycnogenol, Acta-resveratrol, Selenium
Oils & Anti-inflammatory: Vit E, EPO, Salmon Oil, turmeric
Vits: B5, liquid D, B12 + a good prenatal (pregvit with 5mg folic acid)

Chasteberry/vitex 2.5 tblsp/day, DHEA 50 mg/day, progesterone cream cd21-28
 Hot packs on tummy cd1-O and lots of excercise to get blood circulation.
OH takes folic acid as it's been proven to help prevent m/c by helping sperm quality. https://www.reuters.com/article/2008/03/19/us-nutrition-sperm-idUSN1960164920080319?feedType=RSS&feedName=healthNews&pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> Sib4Owen said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> I am new to this site and was wondering if any of you are using herbs?
> 
> My History: I have a son, 3 years old and we have been TTC #2 for 3 years now. We concieved in Sept 2010, but miscarried in Dec 2010 and conceived again in Dec 2011, but miscarried again.
> 
> I was recently diagnosed with diminished ovarian syndrome (AMH 1.54, FSH 10.9) and have the MTHFR factor. Doc RX'd me Folbee for the MTHFR and has me taking baby aspirin daily. In addition to that I have been taking:
> 
> (Regimen based on my own research)
> Licorice Root 450mg 2x/day (days 5-9)
> Royal Jelly Capsules: 500mg 2x/day
> Bee Propolis: 500mg 2x/day
> CoQ10: 100mg daily
> 
> I did an OPK today, CD 10, and it was positive, which is odd since I usually ovulate around CD 14 or 15. Anyone have any experience with herbs that can give me some input. This is only my second cycle using herbs. Last cycle I used a digital OPK and got a positive on CD 15. Based on comments above, I am thinking maybe I should add DHEA to my regimen. How much are you taking?
> 
> Thanks! I look forward to talking with you all!
> 
> Hi SibOwen, welcome to B&B, I hope you find support and friendship here. I take a few things.
> Antioxidants (cellular repair): Coq10, Pycnogenol, Acta-resveratrol, Selenium
> Oils & Anti-inflammatory: Vit E, EPO, Salmon Oil, turmeric
> Vits: B5, liquid D, B12 + a good prenatal (pregvit with 5mg folic acid)
> 
> Chasteberry/vitex 2.5 tblsp/day, DHEA 50 mg/day, progesterone cream cd21-28
> Hot packs on tummy cd1-O and lots of excercise to get blood circulation.
> OH takes folic acid as it's been proven to help prevent m/c by helping sperm quality. https://www.reuters.com/article/2008/03/19/us-nutrition-sperm-idUSN1960164920080319?feedType=RSS&feedName=healthNews&pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=0Click to expand...



2have4kids..I went to my FS he is only recommending IVF flat out didn't blink.didn't mention DHEA didn't mention a damn thing...he was really nice but wa svery direct and said wasn't surprised at my bad amh and totally disregarded my FSH doesn't even care about it... so why do they test fsh if it means nothing?... My thought is its that old IVF thiong where the amh is evrything..He said I would need to hurry up as theres very little time left.wanted to start in jan and feb but don't know what to do...

the thoughts of doing injections and torturing myself doesn't sit well with me! I guess I should be lucky he is even thinking of doing it at all..but regardless we don't even have that sort of money:( I am devatsted and he does not believe I will conceive naturally very happy I have been having a period... etc but seems so focused on IVF.... i don't know what to do.. as My hubby wants kids and of course I do but you have to be able to afford IVF...If anybody knows of somebody in brisbane australia who can advise me on my best cours eof action or knows of a clinic for people who are having trouble and can't afford IVF I would appreciate any advice...


----------



## 2have4kids

Yea, when I first saw my fs she said no supplements are going to help. i've been completely self medicating for nearly a year with supplements. The thing is when my 1st u/s had 1 antral follie that was producing eggs my diagnosis was bleak. Now with 2 bfp's since feb even tho 1 was chemical and 1 was m/c my u/s a few weeks ago had 4 working antral follies (still bleak but a little less so). 
How does that happen:shrug::shrug::shrug: dunno but I'll keep taking things that support healthy egg development and repair old, aging cells and see where it gets me. It can't be bad, would just be a waste of money if anything. But I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with having seen the double lined hpt twice now. I have to add, only started seeing double when I started using softcups:shrug: I'm just tired of waiting for so damned long, i'd be thrilled to conceive twins through IVf and have half the family I envisioned. If there are frosties left over well wooohooo. But at this age my time has almost run out.

I watched my 30 yr old gf go from close to my diagnosis (she just had a higher fsh) to completely an-ovular in a matter of 2 years. Her only option is to adopt. She tried everything, skip collecting $200, she went straight to Ivf and remortgaged the house. Wound up in divorce, no kids and removed herself from the adoption list. Horrific. Just shoot me if this happens to me	:gun:


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> Yea, when I first saw my fs she said no supplements are going to help. i've been completely self medicating for nearly a year with supplements. The thing is when my 1st u/s had 1 antral follie that was producing eggs my diagnosis was bleak. Now with 2 bfp's since feb even tho 1 was chemical and 1 was m/c my u/s a few weeks ago had 4 working antral follies (still bleak but a little less so).
> How does that happen:shrug::shrug::shrug: dunno but I'll keep taking things that support healthy egg development and repair old, aging cells and see where it gets me. It can't be bad, would just be a waste of money if anything. But I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel with having seen the double lined hpt twice now. I have to add, only started seeing double when I started using softcups:shrug: I'm just tired of waiting for so damned long, i'd be thrilled to conceive twins through IVf and have half the family I envisioned. If there are frosties left over well wooohooo. But at this age my time has almost run out.
> 
> I watched my 30 yr old gf go from close to my diagnosis (she just had a higher fsh) to completely an-ovular in a matter of 2 years. Her only option is to adopt. She tried everything, skip collecting $200, she went straight to Ivf and remortgaged the house. Wound up in divorce, no kids and removed herself from the adoption list. Horrific. Just shoot me if this happens to me	:gun:

OMG thats what my Gp warned me about that men get jack of it and shoot off and you never see them again...she wanted me to do accupuncture and chinese herbs what do you think about that said it was up to me if I wanted to make it happen? should I find a chinese herablist and acupuncture an give these IVF people a clear berth i would imagione these services are expensiv etoo but not as much as IVF... I'm too old now:( I just am at a loss and feel in shock:( and shaking.Prepatred to take supplements but I'm only on fish oil 6 a aday, folic 500mg, co enzymeQ10 been on that 1 week, taking three 75mg, vitamin d 1000iu, by the way the FS said my D was fine but the GP didn't go figure(???)

what else would you suggest I take? I know about vitex etc butdo I waste money on supplements that don't do anything or take awhile to work ...?


----------



## 2have4kids

Vitex, DHEA and Vit E is what I'd recommend and SOFTCUPS!!! 
DHEA is from https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=249, McPherson Labs is where the Center for Human Reproduction gets their DHEA and they ship worldwide.

I've tried for 15 months, the last 4 using softcups, I keep saying it over and over, those last 4 times had 2 Bfp's while using softcups. I truly believe they work. 

I believe in acupuncture but not in chinese medicine. My best friend uses chinese energy hot cold yin yang with the food she eats, and she's a nutritionist but after I wound up in the ER from taking black cohosh I'll never take chinese herbs again. They aren't standardized, they are all contraindicated with fertility and I've never been so close to having liver damage-it's simply not worth the risk. The whole concept behind their herbs is to clear the stagnant blood from around the liver. You'd do much better at drinking lOTS of water while doing something that makes you sweat and maybe some yoga cool down. Much more effective anyday!


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> Vitex, DHEA and Vit E is what I'd recommend and SOFTCUPS!!!
> DHEA is from https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=249, McPherson Labs is where the Center for Human Reproduction gets their DHEA and they ship worldwide.
> 
> I've tried for 15 months, the last 4 using softcups, I keep saying it over and over, those last 4 times had 2 Bfp's while using softcups. I truly believe they work.
> 
> I believe in acupuncture but not in chinese medicine. My best friend uses chinese energy hot cold yin yang with the food she eats, and she's a nutritionist but after I wound up in the ER from taking black cohosh I'll never take chinese herbs again. They aren't standardized, they are all contraindicated with fertility and I've never been so close to having liver damage-it's simply not worth the risk. The whole concept behind their herbs is to clear the stagnant blood from around the liver. You'd do much better at drinking lOTS of water while doing something that makes you sweat and maybe some yoga cool down. Much more effective anyday!

What on earth are softcups remember I live in australia.????
How dangerous is DHEA what re the side effects?


----------



## 2have4kids

tessjs said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Vitex, DHEA and Vit E is what I'd recommend and SOFTCUPS!!!
> DHEA is from https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=249, McPherson Labs is where the Center for Human Reproduction gets their DHEA and they ship worldwide.
> 
> I've tried for 15 months, the last 4 using softcups, I keep saying it over and over, those last 4 times had 2 Bfp's while using softcups. I truly believe they work.
> 
> I believe in acupuncture but not in chinese medicine. My best friend uses chinese energy hot cold yin yang with the food she eats, and she's a nutritionist but after I wound up in the ER from taking black cohosh I'll never take chinese herbs again. They aren't standardized, they are all contraindicated with fertility and I've never been so close to having liver damage-it's simply not worth the risk. The whole concept behind their herbs is to clear the stagnant blood from around the liver. You'd do much better at drinking LOTS of water while doing something that makes you sweat and maybe some yoga cool down. Much more effective anyday!
> 
> What on earth are softcups remember I live in australia.????
> How dangerous is DHEA what re the side effects?Click to expand...

I went to my GP and had my DHEAS panel tested. I was low so I'm taking a small dose and haven't had any side effects other than really great sleeps! I no longer need to take melatonin. The bad side effects I've heard seem to be skin acne and maybe it's women on this site who are too young and don't need to take it. You know when you really want a baby and it's legal in the USA, I don't blame a girl for trying everything. 

https://www.softcup.com/  
Not sure if they sell them in Aussie but a diaphragm might work the same. You bd and then slip it in and it holds the :spermy: up close where it should be. Then take it out in the morning. Here are the b&B threads about them:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/tags/softcup/


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Vitex, DHEA and Vit E is what I'd recommend and SOFTCUPS!!!
> DHEA is from https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=249, McPherson Labs is where the Center for Human Reproduction gets their DHEA and they ship worldwide.
> 
> I've tried for 15 months, the last 4 using softcups, I keep saying it over and over, those last 4 times had 2 Bfp's while using softcups. I truly believe they work.
> 
> I believe in acupuncture but not in chinese medicine. My best friend uses chinese energy hot cold yin yang with the food she eats, and she's a nutritionist but after I wound up in the ER from taking black cohosh I'll never take chinese herbs again. They aren't standardized, they are all contraindicated with fertility and I've never been so close to having liver damage-it's simply not worth the risk. The whole concept behind their herbs is to clear the stagnant blood from around the liver. You'd do much better at drinking LOTS of water while doing something that makes you sweat and maybe some yoga cool down. Much more effective anyday!
> 
> What on earth are softcups remember I live in australia.????
> How dangerous is DHEA what re the side effects?Click to expand...
> 
> I went to my GP and had my DHEAS panel tested. I was low so I'm taking a small dose and haven't had any side effects other than really great sleeps! I no longer need to take melatonin. The bad side effects I've heard seem to be skin acne and maybe it's women on this site who are too young and don't need to take it. You know when you really want a baby and it's legal in the USA, I don't blame a girl for trying everything.
> 
> https://www.softcup.com/
> Not sure if they sell them in Aussie but a diaphragm might work the same. You bd and then slip it in and it holds the :spermy: up close where it should be. Then take it out in the morning. Here are the b&B threads about them:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/tags/softcup/Click to expand...

Don't think i will do DHEA I have had too much acne in my life its too traumatic ... wow I ha dno idea bout softcups... seems like I nee dthat I have always though about that..but thought theres nothing liek that in australia...


----------



## 2have4kids

The DHEA cleared up my skin. I've taken accutane twice now and think it may have contributed to my premature ovarian diminished reserves. There are successful class action lawsuits on everything else on that drug except for infertility. It's a hard one to prove.
Maybe do a thread pointed to the aussie girls, I'm sure they've got softcups somehow, maybe ebay?


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> The DHEA cleared up my skin. I've taken accutane twice now and think it may have contributed to my premature ovarian diminished reserves. There are successful class action lawsuits on everything else on that drug except for infertility. It's a hard one to prove.
> Maybe do a thread pointed to the aussie girls, I'm sure they've got softcups somehow, maybe ebay?

are you saying it cleared the acne?


----------



## 2have4kids

Yes, since I figured out that I have estrogen dominance, Ive been on DHEA and progesterone cd21-28 and my skin cleared up. Can't say its exactly one thing or another but I feel better at AF and my skin doesn't break out anymore (unless I get pregnant...it was wickedly bad!)


----------



## tessjs

2have4kids said:


> Yes, since I figured out that I have estrogen dominance, Ive been on DHEA and progesterone cd21-28 and my skin cleared up. Can't say its exactly one thing or another but I feel better at AF and my skin doesn't break out anymore (unless I get pregnant...it was wickedly bad!)

How much DHEA? I noticed this week my skin has gone nuts and thats right after ovulation .Well I assume ovulation... The FS thinks i am ovulating anyway.. so i gues sthats a plus... it could be worse...but I don't feel comfortable having to do IVF its just too stressful do I wnat to do that to myself..I have looked into some acupuncture and want to go... and do it...if I do go to IVF I will need the acupuncture...thats what i believe...


----------



## Sib4Owen

@ tessjs...have you gotten a second opinion? I have low AMH, high FSH, and low egg count and my FS gave me the options of trying naturally, Clomid/injectibles with or without IUI or IVF. We haven't decided yet, so I am taking herbs, trying to make my own miracle happen. It might be worth a second opinion, just to confirm your options.


----------



## 2have4kids

I think it depends on how badly you want to get pregnant too. I'm happy to have a bit of facial acne (it's gone now but surely will return when I get preggers as it upsets my hormone balance) and I'm happy to be blown up like a big balloon if I get hyperstimulated during IVF (a reaction that sometimes happens and is unavoidable), I'm happy to have the pain of IVF, go into debt for IVF and will do anything and everything before then to get preggers again naturally. I can't picture the last 60 years of my life without a family, if I loose my OH one day, not having any family around me would kill me. Short term pain for long term gain. I'm going to be a momma & a grandma one day, children are the smile jerking, innocent, beautiful life of this world.


----------



## tessjs

Sib4Owen said:


> @ tessjs...have you gotten a second opinion? I have low AMH, high FSH, and low egg count and my FS gave me the options of trying naturally, Clomid/injectibles with or without IUI or IVF. We haven't decided yet, so I am taking herbs, trying to make my own miracle happen. It might be worth a second opinion, just to confirm your options.

No not yet... there wa sno mention of clomid or injectables..he said no point in IUI i think... just flat out straight to IVF...... why not even clomid? is it because of low ovarian reserve?

I feel the same as 2have4kids..i need to have a family... i think I have to do whatever it takes and make it happen....... if i have to IVF we have to do it... I can't get through the next 40 to 50 years without a family...


----------



## Sib4Owen

I understand! I have always wanted to be a mother and have a big family. While big isn't going to happen, I just don't feel complete. While I am thankful for my son and feel horribly guilty that I still want more, I just can't stop trying. I want a sibling for him! 

I still think you should get a second opinion. While IVF will give you the best odds, I wouldn't think it's your only option. I don't like it when docs jump to the most expensive treatments unless they have a good reason. 

We can do Clomid, but I opted to try the herbal route for now. Licorice Root does the same thing as Clomid, so that's what I have been doing, along with other herbs/vitamins. Doc said that with Clomid (assuming it makes my body act my age) I would have a 15% chance of conceiving naturally or with Clomid. If I did Clomid and IUI, it would increase to 20-25% I believe. IVF is the best chance, but who can afford that? Of course I will find a way if that's what it comes to, but for now I like feeling like I have some control over things, so I'm sticking with the herbs. I know I can get pregnant, it's just staying pregnant that seems to be troublesome.


----------



## tessjs

Sib4Owen said:


> I understand! I have always wanted to be a mother and have a big family. While big isn't going to happen, I just don't feel complete. While I am thankful for my son and feel horribly guilty that I still want more, I just can't stop trying. I want a sibling for him!
> 
> I still think you should get a second opinion. While IVF will give you the best odds, I wouldn't think it's your only option. I don't like it when docs jump to the most expensive treatments unless they have a good reason.
> 
> We can do Clomid, but I opted to try the herbal route for now. Licorice Root does the same thing as Clomid, so that's what I have been doing, along with other herbs/vitamins. Doc said that with Clomid (assuming it makes my body act my age) I would have a 15% chance of conceiving naturally or with Clomid. If I did Clomid and IUI, it would increase to 20-25% I believe. IVF is the best chance, but who can afford that? Of course I will find a way if that's what it comes to, but for now I like feeling like I have some control over things, so I'm sticking with the herbs. I know I can get pregnant, it's just staying pregnant that seems to be troublesome.

My concern is that I have low AMH and doesn;t clomid reduce it further????If it doesn;t I would like to.. but the FS didn't even once mention it...I feel my second opinion will be natural IVF - acupuncture,herbs etc,can;t do that till jan 17..I don;t care if i just have one my sister had IVF at 40 (other reasons she had heaps of eggs) and had a little sweet girl.if I can give her a cousin to grow uo with who is related I will be very happy....At least you do know you can get preggers I don't even know I can....:(


----------



## Sib4Owen

My FS said Clomid doesn't reduce your egg quantity further. He said each month you have a group of eggs that will mature and all Clomid does is help those eggs get more mature/better quality. If you want to go natural instead of Clomid you can try Licorice Root, Soy and I think there is another that mimics Clomid. Has your OH been tested? Keep your chin up...most important thing is to remain positive, which I know can be so difficult at times! I'll be here cheering you on!


----------



## tessjs

Sib4Owen said:


> My FS said Clomid doesn't reduce your egg quantity further. He said each month you have a group of eggs that will mature and all Clomid does is help those eggs get more mature/better quality. If you want to go natural instead of Clomid you can try Licorice Root, Soy and I think there is another that mimics Clomid. Has your OH been tested? Keep your chin up...most important thing is to remain positive, which I know can be so difficult at times! I'll be here cheering you on!

So why can't they try me on clomid? it wasn't even mentioned.. thats what makes me think he thinks hubby is the real issue.(hubby had chemo at 14) he was tested and he should of been <4 but was 2... mpol...

what do you think? besides me and my terrible low ovarian reserve maybe its hubby hes(FS) is concerned truly about....Or maybe a combo I guess:(


----------



## Sib4Owen

It might be a combo thing, but I would think he would have at least explained why Clomid and IUI weren't options. It's his job to educate you on why he's recommending the treatment he did. If your doc has a nurse line, maybe call into them so you can discuss your questions with the nurse. If you aren't ready to do IVF, maybe look into an herbal regimen. Also, I recently learned that if DH takes Folic Acid is supposed to help with sperm quality/count. I'm not 100% sure this is true, but what can it hurt and Folic Acid is cheap.


----------



## tessjs

Sib4Owen said:


> It might be a combo thing, but I would think he would have at least explained why Clomid and IUI weren't options. It's his job to educate you on why he's recommending the treatment he did. If your doc has a nurse line, maybe call into them so you can discuss your questions with the nurse. If you aren't ready to do IVF, maybe look into an herbal regimen. Also, I recently learned that if DH takes Folic Acid is supposed to help with sperm quality/count. I'm not 100% sure this is true, but what can it hurt and Folic Acid is cheap.

It was crazy he just said IVF flat out;( I was very proactive earlier this year..Hubby has been on folic since july and same with me... do you think it would even work? I mean the results may have improved it and may not have:( 
its not like I haven;t been trying to improve things I have...:(
I just feel so in the dark:(


----------



## Sib4Owen

I'm not sure if the Folic Acid works, but it can't hurt. I still think you should call your doc to get an explaination as to why he jumped straight to IVF. You should know your options and the reasons why he is recommending for IVF and against other treatment options. 

I didn't mean to imply I didn't think you were trying to improve things...I'm sorry if anything I said came across the wrong way. I know what it's like to be in your shoes and it stinks! 

What methods are you guys doing now? Are you using OPKs and vitamins or herbs? I just read yesterday about this method called SMEP. Have you heard of it? It's basically where you start BDing every other night from CD8. Start OPK on CD10 and when OPK is positive you BD every night for 3 nights, then skip the 4th night and then one more time on night 5. The article said a lot of women have success with this method. I might try it next cycle. I figure it can't hurt anything so why not, right?


----------



## 2have4kids

tessjs said:


> Sib4Owen said:
> 
> 
> @ tessjs...have you gotten a second opinion? I have low AMH, high FSH, and low egg count and my FS gave me the options of trying naturally, Clomid/injectibles with or without IUI or IVF. We haven't decided yet, so I am taking herbs, trying to make my own miracle happen. It might be worth a second opinion, just to confirm your options.
> 
> No not yet... there wa sno mention of clomid or injectables..he said no point in IUI i think... just flat out straight to IVF...... why not even clomid? is it because of low ovarian reserve?
> 
> I feel the same as 2have4kids..i need to have a family... i think I have to do whatever it takes and make it happen....... if i have to IVF we have to do it... I can't get through the next 40 to 50 years without a family...Click to expand...

*https://in.reuters.com/article/2008/03/19/us-nutrition-sperm-idINN1960164920080319*
Folic acid is actually one of the few things proven to work. Zinc, CoQ10 and betacarotenes are some others that are recommended but folic and macca root have lots of studies backing their efficacy.


----------



## drhouse

Tess I'm 11/40 with my first and an amh of 3.1. You shouldn't have clomid it stimulates menopause in low amh with less success than Ivf. You can't waste eggs. You need Ivf. Coenzyme q10, bio balance for acid, charting using fertility friend and timed ovulation, epo till ovulation and then robitussin and grapefruit juice increases Ewcm. We used soft cups for two months not successful, better to shag at midnight and not get up.


----------



## Toptack

Hi. My fertility specialist was very clear that clomid does not induce menopause. It stimulates ovulation, improves egg quality and helps eggs to mature fully. It does not cause you to produce more antral follicles each month, so you are not 'getting through' your eggs any faster than you would be normally. Just FYI, I have an AMH of 1.9 on the UK scale, and actually overstimulated on my first month on clomid, maturing 4 out of 5 antrals!! It was a big surprise to all concerned and my Dr actually told me not to BD as the risk of triplets/quads was too high! I imagine your Doc is suggesting that you go straight to IVF due to the combination of factors you have - but it's good news that he thinks IVF itself is worth a shot. We were going to go to IVF but my response to clomid was so positive he now thinks we should stick with that for a few months. Best of luck.


----------



## 2have4kids

Toptack said:


> Hi. My fertility specialist was very clear that clomid does not induce menopause. It stimulates ovulation, improves egg quality and helps eggs to mature fully. It does not cause you to produce more antral follicles each month, so you are not 'getting through' your eggs any faster than you would be normally. Just FYI, I have an AMH of 1.9 on the UK scale, and actually overstimulated on my first month on clomid, maturing 4 out of 5 antrals!! It was a big surprise to all concerned and my Dr actually told me not to BD as the risk of triplets/quads was too high! I imagine your Doc is suggesting that you go straight to IVF due to the combination of factors you have - but it's good news that he thinks IVF itself is worth a shot. We were going to go to IVF but my response to clomid was so positive he now thinks we should stick with that for a few months. Best of luck.

I'd be all over OH if I had that "overstimulation"diagnosis with chlomid. I don't mind twins etc and with having such a time ttc, he wouldn't be able to leave for work...tied to bed!:haha:


----------



## Toptack

2have4kids said:


> I'd be all over OH if I had that "overstimulation"diagnosis with chlomid. I don't mind twins etc and with having such a time ttc, he wouldn't be able to leave for work...tied to bed!:haha:

Hahaha! My husband was having none of it! We already have an 'energetic' two year old and the threat of multiples was enough to have DH practically sleeping in the spare room!!


----------



## 2have4kids

Everyone who has kids warns me to know end and then they sort of give up and say well at least you don't know what you're getting into. Once you've had one you'd never agree to carry/have multiples. I see it as, if it doesn't kill me, it'll make me stronger AND it's half way to my dream family of 4.


----------

